# Stallion Quality?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If I'm gonna be picky, he has a somewhat upright shoulder but it's nice and deep
pretty head
back is an ok length but lacks muscle
Bum high and the slope from his point of croup to his croup is very steep and short, resulting in very oval/lean hindquarters instead of nice round ones
cannons are short
hocks are low and he is a tad under himself in the back legs
appears slightly cowhocked as well, though pictures from front and back would help rule that out.
Honestly, no I do not think that he is stallion quality, though he does have a nice coloring


----------



## Cascading River (May 13, 2016)

Here is Legend's front and rear pictures.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

As a prospective breeding stallion I want to see real "conformation shots". 
Solid background, level dark footing, squared shots...then some "snapshots"....
I also want to know what this horse has done on his own accomplishments, with his other babies on the ground if he has some and such. _Yes, even as a 3 year old he could have his own accomplishments not necessarily babies._
There are to many nice stallions around to mess around with one who has done nothing but maybe live through their lineage line..
If your horse has not and will not be having his own record of accomplishment I would pass him by and not even glance.
He is only a horse...nothing so striking that makes me go for a second look.
I see coloring...and areas of question some of which lilruffian mentioned already.
He is very "coarse" looking
_Sorry, not to be blunt but that is the truth and what I see.
:runninghorse2:...
jmo...
_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Personally I like the looks of him. What is his pedigree? What is your target discipline you're breeding for?


----------



## Cascading River (May 13, 2016)

Here is Legend's pedigree. I plan on ranch work for him, he's not trained yet.


----------



## Cascading River (May 13, 2016)

Horselovingguy, I disagree on course looking, the only thing course on him is maybe his jaw.


----------



## Cascading River (May 13, 2016)

Ok, then what do you think of this MFT mare?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's a pretty horse, but since there are SOOOO many nice qh stallions out there, I do not think he is of the quality to join that group. this photo shows him as being a little bit bench kneed


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His front is OK but he is longish and weak through the coupling. His left front is bench knee'd with the cannon offset to the outside. His high peak of croup and overly steep croup is a very heritable trait and not at all desirable. His hocks are a bit light and he stands camped under (due to the steep croup). He is an OK horse but not outstanding. He is fairly closely line bred. 

I would geld him and use him. I can see no reason for him to ever cover a mare.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Your mare is another nice looking but not exceptional horse with some obvious conformation flaws. She looks pretty balanced and level to me (not built downhill). But she has a longer back, straighter shoulder, and steeper rump than what I prefer myself. Can't see much about her rear end but she is standing under herself in the photo, which probably is helping the look of her topline. Looks mutton withered as well. She is handsome though, and has a pretty head and neck.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He would make an average stallion, however he would be a great gelding!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Cascading River said:


> Ok, then what do you think of this MFT mare?


I think she is EXTREMELY straight backed and her back legs are too far under her, but other than that she looks nice. Certainly pretty. But I don't know much about conformation, so take my opinion as a grain of salt.
Edit: She also doesn't seem to have much of an MFT neck to me.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Cascading River said:


> This is my new stallion. He's 3 year old, APHA reg. What your opinion?


Hmm... again, take my opinion as a grain of salt. He's got lovely coloring, and I LOVE the frontal view of his face, but he has a very poor rump- his hip is much more pointed than I'd like, and his back looks a bit straight as well. One big "no no" I see is that he appears to have small hooves. I feel like that's something breeders don't focus on enough. Overall, he looks like a horse I would buy, and his color is certainly eye candy, but he lacks qualities that might make him an excellent stallion. However, certainly make his temperment a consideration. If I wanted a stallion, and was debating buying him for that purpose if he were for sale, that'd be what made it or breaked it for me.

Edit: looking back, I'm not sure he is straight backed. In the first picture he has a nice back, but in the second it looks straight.

The first pic is probably my favorite of him as it brings out his best features, IMO.


----------



## Cascading River (May 13, 2016)

I got Legend a week ago, the reason he has little feet is the neighbor clipped then way to short, he can barely walk on the gravel without a limp.


----------



## alsosusieq2 (Apr 30, 2016)

I like him. He's a nice looking stallion and get his training under way. I see no major conformation faults to go tearing him apart, not that anyone did. If you find he has no talent and or difficult, then take care of it.

Thanks for showing him to me. He's real nice. 

Susan -


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I think your mare probably makes a nice riding horse, but I do not like her hind leg conformation at all. Her hind legs are over angulated and camped under. Her back is over long and her coupling is weak. 

Nice enough mare to ride, but not to breed.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I really like him. Very nice looking horse, I don't think he is coarse looking at all. And as far as show wins and so on, personally show wins mean absolutely nothing to me... (just my opinion, wanted to add that), if you look at the halter winners these days (QH and Arabian, etc.) the majority have horrible legs, terrible feet, and are basically a mess (unless you look to the sport horses, such as the Arabian sport horses), with a few exceptions. And, if he has a nice disposition, that's huge... too many "winning"/popular stallions these days have lousy temperaments.

I would like to see another picture of the mare, if you have one... standing more square, I think perhaps she is standing at an angle there, making her hind legs, and so on, look a bit off. She's pretty!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Remali said:


> I really like him. Very nice looking horse, I don't think he is coarse looking at all. And as far as show wins and so on, personally show wins mean absolutely nothing to me... (just my opinion, wanted to add that), if you look at the halter winners these days (QH and Arabian, etc.) the majority have horrible legs, terrible feet, and are basically a mess (unless you look to the sport horses, such as the Arabian sport horses), with a few exceptions. And, if he has a nice disposition, that's huge... too many "winning"/popular stallions these days have lousy temperaments.
> 
> I would like to see another picture of the mare, if you have one... standing more square, I think perhaps she is standing at an angle there, making her hind legs, and so on, look a bit off. She's pretty!


Lets not confuse halter, with form to function and proven performance, in a riding horse
Yes, at one time, in a galaxy far, far away, halter was meant to show future athletic potential, bur that is no longer so, with halter becoming specialized onto itself, just like many dog treads, based on those halter type classes and not on performance
In fact, you won't even see working bred AQHA horse in halter classes, even though they might be very attractive. There is performance halter, now, just to try and bridge that gap abit
Thus when I say 'show record, or at least a show record of immediate parents, for a working horse, it means proven in his discipline that he was bred for, be it pleasure or reining, or whatever. It has zero to do with halter!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Having said that, concerning halter, it does not mean you ignore structure that precludes athletic movement, or the ability to stay sound under work
That is why, 
we' in Alberta, had the Horse improvement program, where horses were scored on conformation -front limbs, hind limbs, over all balance and athletic movement.Major and minior faults were listed Many halter winners on the breed circuit did not do 
well there
This horse is working bred, with some good reining blood back some (hollywood Dunit. THat is where the proven performance should be, close up, if the stud himself is too young to have proven himself yet
Several generations back, does not cut it. If all immediate ancestors have done nothing, not a stallion prospect in my books


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The mare is attractive enough, but has a long back, straight shoulder, steep croup and hind legs are camped under
It takes a lot of money to raise a foal, time you feed that mare correctly during pregnancy, raise the foal to riding age, and it takes no more money to raise a good one then a mediocre one
With transported semen so available, that anyone can breed a good mare to a great stallion, standing a distance away, it makes no sense to keep a horse a stallion, unless he is exceptional
If you yourself can't put the training on him, to proven him under saddle, in working classes, be it Ranch Horse and not breed circuit, then you are going to be spending major bucks to try and get that horse proven
Less then that, and you will just join those turning out more horses, with little market value
This may sound harsh, but it is a fact, I learned, raising horses, as I like you, tried to 're invent the wheel' in the beginning.
Geld him. You will have more fun, as he has the looks of making a great gelding


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He isn't a stallion that I would consider using - I don't like that steep croup look and the way it creates a weakness around the sacroiliac area
He's got a lot of inbreeding going on in that pedigree with Mitten on both sides


----------

